# cool white or soft white



## bongzilla420 (Feb 25, 2006)

i have a cool white light and a soft white light witch one should i use for wut???


----------



## Mutt (Feb 25, 2006)

both will have the full spectrum. more light the better. I have a little veggie cab (2.5 sq.ft.). I slapped 8000 lumens worth. (4) 42watt compacts @ 2000 lumens each. 2 soft and 2 cool. wish I could fit more.


----------

